# New Migrants applying for jobs



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All

I just wanted to remind anyone who has just arrived in the country or who doesn't know that when accepting jobs beware of those that offer to pay you cash in hand. In Australia, it is illegal not to declare your earnings to the ATO and even if you pay no tax because you are below the weekly earnings you should still be getting a payslip and payment summaries to declare the earnings to the ATO.

There are 2 options that you have 1/ complete a tax declaration and employer will take out any tax they are required to or 2/ a contractor that has an ABN and invoices the company for payment.

The best option is being an employee as the company has to pay your super. As a contractor they do not pay super.

Also please be aware that if you do accept cash in hand jobs and the income is not reported to the ATO there is always the possibility that the ATO will find out (they too have a dob in service!) which will most likely result in penalties you have to pay on top of that tax that you should have paid.


----------



## Char Mesan (Dec 8, 2014)

Great advice, Mish!

As a professional resume writer and jobsearch trainer, I'm always encouraging jobseekers to stay away from Cash-in-Hand work.

An employer IS permitted to pay you in cash so long as they still deduct Tax and issue a Payslip, but as most of the employers don't do that which makes it an illegal cash-in-hand job the jobseeker is putting themselves at great risk because they are _*not*_ covered by any insurance, and if they get injured it can have very devastating consequences!


----------



## agatha (Feb 17, 2015)

*nor easy find a job*

i understand what you say about not take cash in hand works but is so hard find a job at least for me, I've been looking for 3 month and still nothing. I took the Batista course and food safety but in all works the want at least 1 year experience. I am from Colombia and I live in Brisbane with my PMV. Can you say me something I am so desperate I need job. Please


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

agatha said:


> i understand what you say about not take cash in hand works but is so hard find a job at least for me, I've been looking for 3 month and still nothing. I took the Batista course and food safety but in all works the want at least 1 year experience. I am from Colombia and I live in Brisbane with my PMV. Can you say me something I am so desperate I need job. Please


Have you looked into aged care? There seems to be plenty of work available in that field.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

agatha said:


> i understand what you say about not take cash in hand works but is so hard find a job at least for me, I've been looking for 3 month and still nothing. I took the Batista course and food safety but in all works the want at least 1 year experience. I am from Colombia and I live in Brisbane with my PMV. Can you say me something I am so desperate I need job. Please


PMV is not an easy visa to get a job with. Alot of employers don't like that visa because it is only 9 months but some have got lucky but it is far between.

What experience do you have?

What about waitressing? Get your RSA and that could help. Then go to restaurants and drop off your resume.

As Aussie Steve said there seems to be alot of jobs in aged care. The cost for cert 3 in aged care is around $2,500.

With cash jobs when you don't pay tax the ATO will catch up with you sooner or later and you will have to pay what you owe them and probably penalties too. So always best to be on the safe side.

It will be easier once you get your 820 approved.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a thought what about house keeping etc? You could apply for all the hotels. Some them like people that what to work for their hotel and not worry about alot of experience. So just keep applying for the jobs and show you are interested. Try the accor website as a start.


----------



## agatha (Feb 17, 2015)

thank you so much for reply.  I thought it would be easier to get a job with a PMV  
I've been looking as a housekeeper and cleaner aswell but they ask for experience too.
I think aged care might be work for me. Thank you


----------



## bhavanarpuri (Feb 18, 2015)

HI Mish,

Information is really helpful.

Regards,
Bhav


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

agatha said:


> thank you so much for reply.  I thought it would be easier to get a job with a PMV
> I've been looking as a housekeeper and cleaner aswell but they ask for experience too.
> I think aged care might be work for me. Thank you


Someone told me of a place in Brisbane that they thought hired cleaners without experience. I will PM it to you once you get 5 posts. They were not 100% sure but nothing to lose.

Also how is your resume? Is it Australianised? Sometimes it is the resume that let you down too.

Also register for Coles, Woolies, Kmart, Target, Myer, Macca's etc. Go to all their websites and submit your expression of interest.

What is your experience in?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Agatha, another suggestion for you. My husband suggested looking at night work in hotels ie. 11pm to 7am. He said alot of places find it is hard to get people to work those shifts so they may employ someone with no experience.

I am not sure if you would be interested in that but it will get you some Australian experience.


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there
We are new in SA. We have arrived since 2 months. 
No employers give chances if you dont have local experience. Why is that so difficult.
We are on a skilled visa but there is no skilled job for us.. such a pain.Is the government doing the right thing to grant you visas and there is no single jobs for migrants?I mean where is the point of coming to a place which supposedly had skilled shortages. .and in fact australians themselves are unemployed and not finding jobs neither...
All this makes you think a lot about the big move here. For how long will it take to get a job. We have tried in everything cleaning, hospitality, catalogues delivery. There is nothing for us...
Anyone in same situation??
Cheers


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What is your skill?

The problem with having a skill and trying to get jobs in cleaning etc is that employers will see your skills and think you won't stay in the job long term.

Have you gotten your resume Australianised?

2 months is not all that long with the current climate (though it feels like a lot when you need a job). I know of people that took 9 months and someone even taking longer than 12 months. It is not an easy climate at the moment.

On a personal note I am not a huge fan of the skilled visa's etc. I think with the current climate we are in they should be limiting some of these visa's. I know of accountants trying to find a job and can't yet it is still on the skilled list.

I am guessing DIBP isn't doing much research on the job prospects


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm the dependant. I am in Sales and Interior Decoration.
But my partner is a community worker, who is the main applicant.
He has applied for more than 50jobs in 2 months . Always negative answers.
He has been in the field for 7years and we thought that finding job in the community welfare would have been easy.
I do not have a job yet and he is working as casual at the moment. We need a full time job in order to meet the visa requirements for the PR afterwards and also for our living expenses.
We hope something will come in our way soon.
If anyone can help in regards to community services job, please keep us posted.
Cheers


----------



## AIKHAN (Mar 15, 2015)

I would like to know about jobs in farms. how to find one in SA. will be kind if any one can guide me .


----------

